# A Huge Florida Catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

A Huge Florida Catch
No one takes our fishing more seriously than those who fish the far off Florida Middle Grounds and beyond from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. The Grounds, supplied by nutrients from warm tropical Loop Current waters, is a fisherman's paradise. This Tropical wonderland is home to 170 known species of fish.


June 1, 2018, the Florida left Madeira Beach, Florida, on a mission, a mission to catch a 'mountain' of fish. Many who watched the 6 A.M Sunday morning return could not believe their eyes. Is this for real?

Real or a dream? Let's go see if it can be done again. The man himself, Captain Dylan Hubbard, wishes us well as he sees us off:

12 midnight Friday night. The bite is immediate and strong, very strong:



Mr. Larry Miller flew in from Canada to fish our Florida waters. Larry is good at what he does best, very good!


The Gag grouper, Mangrove snapper, and American reds are on fire:



The catch is looking good, very good:

Saturday morning welcomed not so Florida perfect weather. But this is the Sunshine state, it wont last long.

As we wait for the weather to pass, never a dull moment. That's not just breakfast, that's a 'Tam-Slam'. You will not believe what a 'mountain' of fresh blue berries does to hot off the grill pan cakes, and oh! That hickory smoked bacon:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Larry did not travel 1230 miles to sit back and watch it rain. Amherstburg, Canada, is a long ways from Madeira Beach, Florida:

Amherstburg is a 'little different from Florida:

Even the fishing can be different:



Watch Larry battle the giant America red 13 seconds into the video at the end of this report.




This is turning into another 'mountain' of fish:




Our Captain, Captain Bryon Holland, is so proud of us:





When you are hungry, really hungry, a Tammy burger is hard to beat:

The fights are on-going. This is turning in to another, 'Huge Florida Catch'!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This trigger fish was caught on a jig. Don't see that too often:

As our 'Florida Catch' winds down the American reds are getting even bigger. Talk about impressive!


Impressive, very impressive!

Talking about impressive, this stuffed full of meat and cheese lasagna is a 'Jersey Girl' special:

Let's go home, home with a 'mountain' of fish,'A Huge Florida Catch'!
Talk about proud, Mr. Larry Miller is absolutely thrilled with what the 'Fishing Capital of the World' has to offer:


That big smile is for real:

Captain Bryon is so proud of us:

Even Captain Dylan Hubbard is all smiles:

Larry won the red snapper jack pot with a 14.7 pound American beauty. The winning gag hit the scales at 15.9 pounds, mangrove snapper 7.6 pounds.
Mr. Larry Miller travels back and forth between the United States and Canada. He has been doing so for a long time:

Larry is an expert at catching trophy gag grouper. In October he will again travel 1230 miles to fish the best of Florida's gag grouper season. After all, this is our Florida where, 'A Huge Florida Catch', is the name of the game.

Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip. See our man from Amherstburg, Canada, in action:

https://youtu.be/r4RZxmie044 

Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Assocition


----------

